

Windows 95 in your browser - fcambus
http://win95.ajf.me

======
breakingcups
Very cool! I got a real flash of nostalgia when the Win95 boot screen glitched
for a second, just like it did on my old pc. Now that's accurate emulation!

~~~
Sarkie
Came here to say that!

And I just remembered the custom LOGO.SYS I used to have.

Oh the memories.

------
gregor7777
Fun to play around with for a minute. I have fond memories of that OS.

